# RAM-Anzeige in Windows



## study (3. Juni 2006)

Musste mir nach Totalchrash schnell neuen Rechner kaufen. So habe ich jetzt ein Media-Markt Komplettsystem. Der PC hat 256mb RAM. Wenn ich in den Systemeigenschaften (Arbeitsplatz/RechtsKlick) nachschaue, steht dort 192 mbRAM. Der Komplette hat ein Intel-Board.
Ich weiss von 2 Athlon-PCs, die beide 256 mbRAM eingebaut haben, ( weiss ich genau, habe die Speichermodule selbst bestellt ), dort hat Windows dann aber bei beiden 232 mbRAM angezeigt.
Liegt das nun an Windows, kann das Betriebsystem die Hardware nicht richtig erkennen, oder kassiert es den Speicher zum Eigenbedarf heimlich ein, oder liegt das womöglich an den Boards von Athlon oder Intel und ich bin im falschen Teil des Forums ( gibt hier ja noch ne Hardware - Ecke )
Wer kann mich klüger machen ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo Study,
Vermutlich passt das eher in den Hardware-Bereich, ja. Vielleicht kann das ja jemand rüberschieben.
Zu deinem Problem: Im Normalfall entsteht dieser Unterschied dadurch, dass ein Teil des Arbeitsspeichers in einem PC mit einer onBoard-Grafikkarte für den Grafikspeicher verwendet wird. In deinem Fall wären das 64 MB, ein typischer Wert. Allerdings ist dein Rechner mit 192 MB Arbeitsspeicher recht schwach auf der Brust - ein Upgrade wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht  Das aber nur so nebenbei.
Bei deinen Athlon-Systemen wurden scheinbar 24 MB abgezogen. Der Wert wundert mich etwas, normalerweise sind es nämlich 32 oder 64 MB. Aber glaub kaum, dass da was kaputt ist - schließlich verhalten sich beide gleich.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (3. Juni 2006)

ich schätze mal, du arbeitest mit Windows XP . . .
Windows 2000 liefert relativ genaue Angaben: 1.572 MB steht in der Systemanzeige (bei einem 1024er und einem 512er Modul).
 Also 36 MB Abweichung, was prozentual gesehn nicht weiter schlimm ist. (seltsam ist nur, dass es nach oben abweicht)
Falls du genaue Auskunften über dein System haben willst, so solltest du sowieso nie Windows fragen - geh mal auf "start"/"ausführen" und geb in dieses Kästchen "dxdiag" ein
dort findest du verwendbare Informationen über dein System.

Gibt es eigentlich ein akutes Problem, wegen dem Speicher ?
denn über eine Windows-Anzeige braucht man sich nicht den Kopf zerbrechen - einfach darüber hinwegsehen


----------



## study (3. Juni 2006)

Sorry, habe ich mich verschrieben, waren 224mb bei den Athlons. Was soll ich jetzt noch in der Hardware - Ecke. Das mit dem "BoardRAM - OnBoardGrafikRAM = WindowsEigenschaftenRAM" passt doch, denn die beiden Athlon-PC haben 32mbGrafikOnBoard und meine neues Baby (leider nur ) 64 mbOnBoard.
Das mit dem schwachen Speicher weiss ich leider auch. Meine nächten Euros werden auch genau in diese Richtung fliessen ( müssen ).


----------



## Drol-Anurav (3. Juni 2006)

darf ich fragen, wozu du deinen PC hauptsächlich benutzt ?
denn für einfache Textanwendung und Tabellenkalkulationen, Internet und auch Vektorbasierende Grafikprogramme reichen auch 256 bis 512 MB, 
gut, für grössere Dateien in Photoshop und Co wären können natürlich auch 1024 MB hilfreich sein . . . aber den Unterschied zwischen 1 oder 2 Gigabyte merkst du eigentlich nur bei aktuellen Spielen

ich persönlich habe bis vor kurzem ohne Probleme mit 512 MB arbeiten können - Max, Photoshop, auch mehrere Tasks parallel gingen Problemlos . . . - du sagst, du hast eben erst ein neues Komplettsystem gekauft ? - und nun willst du dein gerade gekauftes Komplettsystem aufrüsten ?


----------



## study (3. Juni 2006)

Ich muss aufrüsten. Meine Betetigund liegt bei Spieleprogrammierung und was dazu gehört, Also auch Texturen (Photoshop, PaintShopPro, Texture Maker) und Modelle(C4d, RealSoft, 3dsMax) und das wundervolle "3D Game Studio" von Achnex.


----------



## tina2503 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt auch das Problem, das unter Windows weniger Arbeitsspeicher angezeigt wird als eigentlich drinn ist. Es sind aber nicht nur 64 MB Unterschied nein es sind ganze 512 MB. Weil eigentlich müssten es insgesamt 3328 MB sein aber in Windows und auch unter dxdiag werden nur 2816 MB angezeigt (Habe  3 x 1024 MB und einmal 256 MB drin). Dann habe ich gedacht, dass es vielleicht an dem 256er Speicherrigel liegt. Ich dachte, dass er sich nicht mit dem 1024er verträgt der in der selben Slotfarbe steckt. Dann müssten es ja 3072 MB sein aber der Windows zeigt immernoch 2816 MB an. Dann bin ich in die Bios gegangen und siehe da, da steht die richtige Zahl auch mit 256er Riegel. Woran liegt dass, das Windows soviel weniger anzeigt als drinnen ist? Und vorallen dingen was stimmt denn jetzt? Woran kann ich mich denn nun halten was mir zur Verfügung steht. Das was die Bios mir sagt oder was dxdiag anzeigt?


----------



## lubu (18. Januar 2008)

Hi,

Windows XP kann nicht mehr wie 3 Gbyte verwalten. Natürlich ist der Adressraum bis 4 Gbyte bei einem 32-Bit OS grundsätzlich vorgesehen, allerdings werden in dem oberen Bereich Speicherbereiche von Grafikkarten und anderen Geräten eingeblendet. Es gibt den Schalter /PAE und /3GB für die Boot.ini, die hier allerdings mehr versprechen, wie vielleicht hinten raus kommt. /PAE kann man nur mit neueren Prozessoren verwenden. (Bitte jetzt nicht Fragen, ab welchen Prozessor.). Grundsätzlich können nur mit dieser Technik, wenn der Prozessor das unterstützt, z.B. Serversysteme und eine entsprechende Windows Server 2003 Lizenz (Enterprise und Datacenter) mehr als 4 Gbyte adressieren. (Ich glaube das wolltest Du gar nicht wissen).

Grundsätzlich hättest Du mit einem 64-Bit-OS keine Probleme, die verlagern sich dann aber auf andere Bereiche. Sämtliche Treiber müssen als 64-Bit vorliegen.

Tschau Lutz


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. Januar 2008)

Halbwahrheit -.-

Ein 32Bit System kann bis zu 64GiB Ram verwalten und adressieren. Allerdings ist der Kernel von XP (man braucht für die 64GiB ne Prozessorerweiterung)  nur 4GiB also der theoretische Wert von 32Bit kompiliert. Einige Windows-Server-Systeme sind für bis zu 64BiB ausgelegt. Das heißt, dass XP theoretisch 4GiB adressieren kann. Allerdings wird meist das letzte Modul nicht adressiert, was dazu führt, dass man eben nur 3GiB oder 3,5GiB hat... also wäre die Konfiguration 2GiB, 1GiB, 512GiB und 256GiB eben 3,75GiB adressierter Ram.

Edit: Ich hab mich nochmal etwas schlau gemacht. Die Limitierung des Speichers ist in der Lizenz festgehalten. D.h. es bestimmt die Lizenz wieviel Ram man adressieren kann. Das geht über die CPU-Erweiterung PAE die Intel CPUs ab dem Pentium Pro und AMDs ab dem Athlon besitzen. Allerdings bleibt der Ram den ein Prozess maximal nutzen kann auf 4GiB begrenzt. Man kann also praktisch 15 Prozesse starten, die jeder 4GiB Ram belegen können.


----------

